# Spanish Seminary



## puritanpilgrim (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you know of any reformed seminaries that offer seminary classes in Spanish? I am looking for something that is either online or in the Houston area.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2016)

Online Reformed seminary due much to the work of a minister in the FCC, Jorge Ruiz: http://www.academiareformada.com/


----------



## Parakaleo (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't forget Third Millennium ministries. http://thirdmill.org/


----------



## rpeters (Feb 26, 2016)

MINTS has been doing this for awhile http://mintsonline.com/


----------

